# Sci-fi model "must haves"



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

If one was to have some extra cash coming his way, what's the one model of a sci-fi subject that just HAS to be on your (my) shelf?

I'm strongly leaning toward the Alliance Leif Ericson/Mystery Ship/Interplanetary UFO.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Already built but what the hay........................
MASTER REPLICAS NCC 1701 USS ENTERPRISE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

_" It's not the East or the West Side... "_

( No it's not. )

_" It's not the North or the South Side! "_

( No it's not! )

_" It's the DARK SIDE! "_

( You are correct! )

Death Star.

We got Death Star ( I and II ).










We got Death Star!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ You are weird, in a loveable kind of way!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been contemplating a scratch-build USS Discovery.

Kit? Hmm... I'd like 1:72 scale Vipers Mk II and Mk VII (new BSG)


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

4 foot Jupiter 2


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Every model I want is out there to buy. I just need some money. Send cash to Lloyd c/o Hobby Talk.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*For crying out loud!*

I have done the Lunar 1/35 Spindrift, starting the 1/35 Flying sub, got my 1/35 CH47 A Chinook helicopter.


Now all I need is a DECENT, at least 22 inch or more *AFFORDABLE *2000 leagues under the sea Disney *NAUTILUS**!*

Is that too much to ask for.....and I did say AFFORDABLE!!!

*Oh yeah and same goes for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise!!*


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> ^^ You are weird, in a loveable kind of way!


Awwww... :dude:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

fluke said:


> *For crying out loud!*
> 
> I have done the Lunar 1/35 Spindrift, starting the 1/35 Flying sub, got my 1/35 CH47 A Chinook helicopter.
> 
> ...


Try the decaf, Troy. You'll actually sleep at night.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

the ultimate nautilus is Jim Keys 66 incher... I've got her... waiting to be built... but I've designed my office around the mantle I have built for her.

... not very affordable, though... but still a must have.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Scott "Captain Cardboard" at Atomic City has this great 5-1/2 foot long model of the Discovery from 2001...it went for $4500 and his 11-foot model was $9750.
Here's the SMALL version:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

yeah... I followed that one... marvelled at it... and eventually laid out for the Pod kit.

Must haves... well... the ultimate was probably the 1/350 Refit, or the still longed for 1/350 TOS-E. Thanks Thomas!

I've got the DeBoer... but where the hck am I going to put it... the Nautilus has pretty much taken over what display space I have!


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Sov Replicas Enterprise E.... Seen it, pay pal'ed it, can't wait to get it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Speaking of Capt. Cardboard's magnificent resin kits, I've got to have that 15-inch Aries 1B, complete with detailed interior! All it needs are lights and the Zero Gravity Toilet instructions. And a couple of stewardesses — excuse me, flight attendants — and some bored-looking guy sucking food through a straw.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A 1:1 fully working TARDIS, is that too much to ask?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Well...yeah.

1/350 TOS E KIT. At the same price range as the PL TMP E.


----------



## mrboney (Apr 27, 2004)

Roguepink said:


> I have been contemplating a scratch-build USS Discovery.
> 
> Kit? Hmm... I'd like 1:72 scale Vipers Mk II and Mk VII (new BSG)


Just got the Mk II by Black Sun Models from SSM last week. It's a pretty sweet little kit.

Anybody know where to get a Mk VII?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Currently there are none in that scale. However, there's a Mk VII Viper being worked on in 1/72 scale. No clue when it's done, but it's being worked on by Alex Dumas and I'll be patient as Heck 'cause I know it'll be as sweet as his Mk II, which is sold thru FedMods under the company name SkyHigh, I believe.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I could go for a Spock & the three-headed snake....


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

jheilman said:


> Well...yeah.
> 
> 1/350 TOS E KIT. At the same price range as the PL TMP E.


That'd be good too....


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

For me it would have to be a decently priced and decently scaled Blockade Runner.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

The Protector from Galaxy Quest would be nice.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> The Protector from Galaxy Quest would be nice.


Bigger than this one , you mean?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

2 or 3 foot, _accurate _model kit of the 1701 would be nice.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A large accurate R/C Seaview.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> — and some bored-looking guy sucking food through a straw.


Hey.

I resemble that remark!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

My wish list for must-have commercial plastic kits off the top of my head:

- 1/350 scale Original Series _Enterprise_

- 1/350 scale Original Series Klingon D7

- 1/350 scale Original Series Romulan 'Bird of Prey'

- 1/350 scale Klingon _K't'inga_

- 1/350 scale _Reliant_

- 1/72 scale _Seaview_ (both Movie and TV versions)

- 1/72 scale _Nautilus_

- 1/72 Apollo Saturn V

- 1/72 scale Hughes HK-1

- 1/72 scale Boeing 747

- 1/32 scale Boeing B-17F or G

- 1/32 scale Grumman OV-1B,C,D Mohawk

- 1/24 scale _Galileo_ shuttlecraft

- 1/8 or 1/12 scale 1966 TV Batmobile


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

On topic and in all seriousness, I suppose my 'grail' projects and objects would be...

1. A studio-scale Devastator SD...

2. A full size functioning ( as in radio control with lights and sounds ) R2 or R5 unit.

3. A full-up Terminator T-800 Endo skull and/or full endoskeleton, complete with lit and moving eyeballs.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

The Aurora 2001 Moon Bus. 

I built it very sloppily as a kid; set to work disassembling it for a careful rebuild while I was in High School; Made the mistake of leaving the loose parts in a bucket in the garage when my mom was in "spring cleaning" mode and [John McLaughlin] Bye-_BYE!!_ [/John_McLaughlin]

Even after 25 years still I get a little choked up when I think about it... 

M.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a full-size HAL9000 Pod Bay test bench. It would be easy to make it functional and useful as a REAL PC desk.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GLU Sniffah said:


> 2. A full size functioning ( as in radio control with lights and sounds ) . . . R5 unit.


I've always thought that would be a do-able scratch-build. :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've always thought that would be a do-able scratch-build. :thumbsup:


 Fortunately the R2 builders clubs and places like http://www.rpf.comThe RPF are excellent sources for that.

I really want to give that a try one day.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

drewid142 stated
"the ultimate nautilus is Jim Keys 66 incher... I've got her... waiting to be built... but I've designed my office around the mantle I have built for her.... not very affordable, though... but still a must have."

While it's a nice Nautilus, I gotta say I don't know if what is inferred by saying "ultimate". Is that for accuracy or what. This Nautilus, at the moment is the nicest out there, but doesn't possess the character set forth by the 11 ft filming miniature. It was patterned using a set of Disney plans, so short story long, it's chubby, unlike the 11 ft mini. Also, while having a port side rivet pattern, a ton of artistic licence was used. In the defense of the replica, there isn't much reference available for this side of the boat anyway. again a very nice boat, but in my opinion, definitly not the "ultimate" Nautilus.
Sincerely, 
William


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well... you may be absolutely correct about the minutae... but when I unpacked her and laid her out on the dining room table... spilling over both ends and filling the room with her massive presence and intricately detailed surface... I was speechless. To my wifes annoyance, I left her there for two days and spent hours just studying her. I've got the little comet kit, and one of the 32 inchers, but THIS one just stopped me in my tracks. Ultimate? To each his own... but I just wanted to chime in on her magnificence!

I'm affraid to start her until I elevate my skills to be worthy... lots of opportunity for superdetail on the wheel house and parlor. She deserves an "ultimate" paint job I'm not good enough to deliver as yet.

As for the filming miniature... honored for her historic significance... the detail was not really up to snuff... great for the screen, but not up to the kind of scrutiny an "ultimate" kit would have to endure. The 66 inch Jim Keys kit has much tighter detail than the "real" thing, whose rivets were quite a bit softer than the full scale set and she didn't have any wheel house or parlor interiors.

EDIT - Wbnemo1... I just looked at your 7 foot Nautilus model... WOW. BEAUTIFUL! Where to display such a beast? A room must be designed around such a masterpiece.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Valley Forge (Silent Running, also the Agro ship from the original BSG) It would be best at HO scale so you could use model train supplies for the trees inside the domes.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a link to some really good models.
http://starlog.com/forums/index.php?topic=218.0


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lloyd... you Dawg! I had to register to see them... but nice spin on the whole thing!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Studio scale TOS Galactica


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Must Haves...

Fine Molds Millenium Falcon
soon to be released Jim Keys 1/32 Scale Lunar Module
some day... 2001 Space Station... Captain Cardboard?
Captain Cardboard 2001 Pod

Proteus... ...still waiting for an ultimate Proteus

Wilco Icarus


1/350 Scale Klingon K'tinga and TOS Enterprise

Battlestar Galactica TOS Athena... oooh!



...racking my brain... can't think of the "ultimate' must have.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> Proteus... ...still waiting for an ultimate Proteus


Of all the currently available kits, the Lunar Models _Proteus_ (which I'm still just starting to build) _is_ the ultimate in terms of accuracy and overall quality. Unless you're waiting for an Aurora/PL style, injection-molded styrene kit at a decent size and a reasonable price — in which case, I wouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

jwrjr said:


> Valley Forge (Silent Running, also the Agro ship from the original BSG) It would be best at HO scale so you could use model train supplies for the trees inside the domes.


Whoooooaa! This is the first time I've heard of anyone wanting to build LARGER than the filming hero! That monster disintegrated under it's own weight, long ago. You'd need a Zeppelin hangar, just for Z scale. But, I sympathize with the lack of smaller-scale lichen...:lol:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

drewid142 said:


> ... can't think of the "ultimate' must have.


You read my addled, fracked-up, sewer rats brain. I would like:

- a Jupiter 2 launch-site diorama, with the tracked gantry towers, and the refinery-style backdrop. Ideal scale is, as yet, undetermined;

- a nice RC Disney Nautilus, small enough to easily navigate a pool. Maybe, 1 1/2 to 2 feet long;

- and a similar, RC later-style Seaview. 

I gotta kitbash, or scratchbuild these, even if they are available as straight kits. I know, for instance, about the Lunar J2 launch site kit. I'm just having too much fun, learning new ways of making models, to my standards.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

MGagen said:


> The Aurora 2001 Moon Bus.
> 
> I built it very sloppily as a kid; set to work disassembling it for a careful rebuild while I was in High School; Made the mistake of leaving the loose parts in a bucket in the garage when my mom was in "spring cleaning" mode and [John McLaughlin] Bye-_BYE!!_ [/John_McLaughlin]
> 
> ...


This one?








It was one of my faves, too. This is a picture I took back in 1970, when I was 13. This was a shot for a storyboard for a movie ("2001.7: A Space Oddity") we made for my 9th grade English class project. For an added bonus, here's the storyboard shot of the monolith:









I recently found the screenplay and a bunch of the storyboard pictures buried in a box I hadn't opened for 30 years! ...but alas, the models - and the movie - are lost to the ages.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is a bit of an insane work-in-progress.

If I had a model company, these are the kits I'd want ot produce:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html

Each is something I feel is missing from the styrene market. It starts out with airplanes and moves on the Trek and sci fi eventually.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

> Other genre figures:
> 
> Mrs. Peel, black leather catsuit. With gun, poised to shoot
> Mrs. Peel, burgundy & tan catsuit. Karate blow stance
> ...


Yes, please!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I read all the posts and to me there seems to be at least one model missing. The space station from 2001. There might be a resin one out there but I don't remember seeing one anywhere.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

On a related _2001_ note, I've always wanted a decent size figure of one of the _Discovery_ space suits. There's a super-detailed doll suit that pops up on @bay, but all the resin versions I've seen are only a inch or two tall.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

John P said:


> This is a bit of an insane work-in-progress.
> 
> If I had a model company, these are the kits I'd want ot produce:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/If%20I%20had%20a%20model%20company.htm
> ...


Well.

You list just ain't _long_ enough, is it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John has ALREADY made his Christmas list!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

regarding John's list... well... I guess our work is done here.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I want a 'Cherry 2000' and not at a smaller scale either.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

enterprise_fan said:


> I read all the posts and to me there seems to be at least one model missing. The space station from 2001. There might be a resin one out there but I don't remember seeing one anywhere.





PhilipMarlowe said:


> On a related _2001_ note, I've always wanted a decent size figure of one of the _Discovery_ space suits. There's a super-detailed doll suit that pops up on @bay, but all the resin versions I've seen are only a inch or two tall.


Again, Captain Cardboard to the rescue...here is the station hub in development. He says the station will be over 30" in diameter. He also has a moonbus in development. See his Things to Come thread. 

I have one of the thirty 1/12 scale 2001 EVA Pod kits he has just produced - which also includes David Bowman in full spacesuit, with or without helmet. That's my next project after I finish the PL 350 Big E Refit!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^*sigh* Where the hell am I gonna put THAT!?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Where are you going to put your wife's doll houses?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I want some DECENT "Lost in Space" chariots, in HO, S, O, and 1 scales. That's 1/87, 1/64, 1/48, and 1/32, respectively. The tops should, at least, be clear(shame on Aurora, AND Polar Lights!), and the tracks should, at least, roll. 

And, a DECENT "Lost in Space" Robot, in those same scales. The lines should be correct, the clear top bubble should be seamless, and the arms and legs should, at least, be permanently configurable.

And, Robinson figures, in the same scales. All of the above should be free, or real cheap.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Made it a little prettier:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

This is the model kit that is a must-have for me in either injected plastic or resin:










:jest:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

OK Perfesser, I'll bite: whose face did you put on Nomad?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Looks like Peter Sellers...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's the face of HobbyTalk's biggest celebrity and movie star.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It's the face of HobbyTalk's biggest celebrity and movie star.


Oakely-Doakely.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MGagen said:


> The Aurora 2001 Moon Bus.
> 
> I built it very sloppily as a kid; set to work disassembling it for a careful rebuild while I was in High School; Made the mistake of leaving the loose parts in a bucket in the garage when my mom was in "spring cleaning" mode and [John McLaughlin] Bye-_BYE!!_ [/John_McLaughlin]
> 
> ...


It also was one of my all favorite kits as a kid..I bought one again in 1977 for $20.00, and built it...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It's the face of HobbyTalk's biggest celebrity and movie star.


Kevin Smith?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Kevin Smith?


I think this is him:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0634675/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought it was him. Thanks for the Clue, Perfesser Coffee.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> This is the model kit that is a must-have for me in either injected plastic or resin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*" STERILIZE...... STER-IL-IZE!! "*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Actually, I _AM_ (vasectomy 25 years ago )


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

ilbasso said:


> For an added bonus, here's the storyboard shot of the monolith:


 
When the sun rose, did it focus an intense beam toward Jupiter with its decoder-ring/plastic magnifying glass? 

Great job!

M.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think this is him:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0634675/


I don't think so. This guy looks more like him:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0722636/


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ " I am the Monarch of the Sea! I am the Monarch of the Sea! "

Sallah!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Bad dates.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

SteveR said:


> Bad dates.


Yeah.

I guess I 'must have' a model of the Ark. That would be kewl! ( sorry, I had a momentary 'geek-out' )


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

I would love to have a kit of the Scorpio from BBC Season 4 of Blake's 7, but it is hard to even find a decent pic and references. Fortunately I have the plans from the fan club so one day I should be able to scratch build it. Note the illuminated Xenon Base elevator that could turn it into quite an impressive diorama.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I guess I 'must have' a model of the Ark. That would be kewl! ( sorry, I had a momentary 'geek-out' )


That would make quite the beer cooler. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

How about Salvage 1 from the old TV show many years ago


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Already out as a resin and paper model.


----------



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

Did anyone ever make a decent size Battlestar Galactica ?. I would love one about 18" long ...(the ship, the ship you fools) 
I prefer the old series ship look to the new one, although the new show is much better.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Pidg said:


> Did anyone ever make a decent size Battlestar Galactica...about 18" long(?)


I think the original Monogram kit was close to that size. See this review:

http://www.modelingmadness.com/reviews/misc/scifi/previews/gunbatgalp.htm

I'm just comparing the illustrated kit parts, to the given dimensions of the boxes. 

At the time of the show, I only saw the kit once. It came out late, after the Viper, and Cylon Raider.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> I don't think so. This guy looks more like him:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0722636/


 I'll take it! better than the usual Steve Bescemi comparison. :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The camera loves you, John! Don't worry about anything else! :tongue:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> I'll take it! better than the usual Steve Bescemi comparison. :lol:


No offense intended. I was comparing what the Perfesser posted, to what I remembered from 25 years ago.


----------

